# Falk vd Wolfen



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

What does Falk (and his siblings) bring to the table? Just going off of pedigree, from his dad, Ahron, I'd expect great tracking, high defense, quite a bit of "civilness"--just going on pedigree and the dogs I've known from his lines. Through his mom, I'd expect deep, full grips, intense and calm prey drive, steady nerves. 

Falk has obviously done extremely well in competition and as a producer--but what is he known for? What common traits do you see in his progeny and his siblings' progeny?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Christine, I think you nailed a lot of the general traits. I like to see Ahron in a pedigree for strong aggression. I have a male puppy coming from across the pond whose sire is Ickx von haus Klonne. Ickx's dam is out of Falk vd Wolfen. In talking to the breeder many of the things you have in your post were mentioned with Falk offspring in Europe. Though Falk has a reputation for great sport producer, he also has reputation for "strong" dogs and good civilness. Anyway, the dam of my pup is Czech lines, that I know carry great nerve and good civil....so we will see.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think one of the things that keeps coming up when I talk to people about him is that he is a great sport producer who's offspring can be more on the prey driven side of work or be more on the serious side depedning on what their training has been geared towards. It also seems like he has good genetics structurally.

And of course my usual disclaimer goes along with this that I really have no idea what I'm talking about, but like to profer some kind of opinion to try and learn from my mistakes


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> Christine, I think you nailed a lot of the general traits. I like to see Ahron in a pedigree for strong aggression. I have a male puppy coming from across the pond whose sire is Ickx von haus Klonne. Ickx's dam is out of Falk vd Wolfen. In talking to the breeder many of the things you have in your post were mentioned with Falk offspring in Europe. Though Falk has a reputation for great sport producer, he also has reputation for "strong" dogs and good civilness. Anyway, the dam of my pup is Czech lines, that I know carry great nerve and good civil....so we will see.




That's an AWFUL shiny dog, there, Cliff!

Falk seems to pass that shiny, healthy-looking coat on. Also the rounder eyes are not uncommonly seen. Ickx is quite handsome, altogether. Good luck with the pup!

Christine


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Woah, I can't believe how many he looks in that picture for only being a year old--no puppy there!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Woah, I can't believe how many he looks in that picture for only being a year old--no puppy there!


The pic is the sire of the pup. He is gorgeous!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> The pic is the sire of the pup. He is gorgeous!


Yes, I know  He still looks more "mature" than a year old dog in the pic....
"12 Monate alt" = 12 months old


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber is a Falk granddaughter and so far she is fantastic. Shows great natural tracking ability and super smart. Nice shiny coat and beautiful dark pigment.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, that is quite possibly the most fabulous looking 12 mo dog I've ever seen!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

No kidding! 
Ickx v. Haus-Klönne - DSH von Haus-Klönne


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Stop it!! You people know I would only breed to a workingline dog and I have no consideration for conformation. That's just another one of those ugly, not anatomically correct dogs, that want to bite everyone...lol. Seriously, I think reasonable people would agree that this dog has first class structure...but for some...his length of stifle and upper arm may not be perfect. Oh Well!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Falk can have size (small) issues.

I must confess I LOVE my Falk son. Not just love him because he is my dog, though there is that, but I love HIM. I love who he is at his very core. He is an absolute joy to live with, a house dog from the day he came to me at 9.5 weeks, and an absolute blast to train. He is verbatim everything you mentioned from tracking to aggression to prey. I cannot begin to tell you how spot on that is. He has been trained almost exclusively with compulsion and has not once come close to shutting down or putting his teeth on me. Away from the field he's just another dog (currently snoozing next to me on the couch while curled into an itty bitty ball and looking terribly cute :wub but on the field he's a beast. I've had many people look at me like I'm a nutjob when I tell them he's a completely cool dog away from training, like there's no way a dog as "mean" as him can be an everyday run of the mill dog off the training field. Although the true beauty in him, IMO, is how genetic everything he does is. He just does it, all 3 phases, and he does them well. I feel like this is most evident in protection because he is rarely worked in this phase. It blows my mind to think of what this dog does, particularly the control he displays, for how little he has been trained. In one weekend we have a bark and hold. Four months later we train another weekend and he has an out. Six months later we train another weekend and he has an escape and on and on. That's pretty much how his entire C training has progressed.

He's also a beautiful animal, absolutely beautiful, medium-sized with a massive, masculine head. Very easy on the eyes and very athletic. And he has quite a personality, Mr. Personality in fact.

Of course no dog is perfect and there are two halves to a pedigree, but the fact remains I freakin' love this dog! :wub: He has set the bar very high for my next dog. :wild:

Also, my dog was not a stud muffin at 12 mos (actually he was very slow to mature mentally and physically) but his littermate was certainly a manimal at only 9 mos. Looked like a beautiful full grown dog, so much so I showed my husband (who isn't into dogs like me) and even he was like WHOA THAT PUPPY IS A MAN PUPPY.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No small issues here. Seen feamles with smaller, narrow heads with sloping stop But agains, depends on what bred to as well, as with any line.

What we personally see from Tina lines (Falk daughter):

Strong aggression, incredible nerves in all situations, pushing to work.

Off field, excellent with people, children, very tactical and connected with his handler. 

No coats.

We have 3 males from Tina (Falk daughter).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sue, how old is Tina?


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Absolutely, Sue, in regards to the whole pedigree being important. I also think it's worth clarifying that by size issues I do not mean there are entire litters of midget dogs, just that there is the occasional dog that is small from Falk himself at a higher incidence than what you see elsewhere. This is my understanding based on conversations with persons that have seen many a Falk progeny here in the states and in Europe. I also haven't a clue if his progeny are producing this and would definitely be interested in learning more about his grandkids as they are obviously the next phase of this tremendous dog's legacy. Besides, in the grand scheme of things a dog on the smaller side is not the end of the world as long as the dog possesses everything else I have come to know Falk for.

Edited because I'm not sure why there was a random asterisk at the end of my post.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Sue, how old is Tina?


Sue can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe she's 6 or 7? She is Tobi vd Wolfen's sister.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

She just turned 7 in Feb.

Quaisi (Vox vd Kine), Griff (Rosso) and Norbo (Aerry) are/will be high medium. Griff is the larger of the 3.

I think that, like every breeding, you can get small, coats, etc. Depends on what dogs are producing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

thanks Sue! I trained with Tobi and Roni and he is a super dog! So excited to work and happy. Not to mention he is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi . I have a Cherokee v d Wolfen daughter. C litter was one year older (1999) F litter (Falk) 2000.
Her name is "eika" registered Peika peika of shepherd glen - German shepherd dog

Shepherd Glen K9 - German Shepherd Breeder - Cherokee --- I think the description would fit Falk also 

Of course her mother is an extremely hard tough dog Shepherd Glen K9 - German Shepherd Breeder - Fani

Strong, serious, hard . Good drives . Large type female with lean hard muscle . Very athletic. 

Good luck Cliff --

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey Carmen,
I have always liked Falk and was impressed in Cinncinatti with what I saw. But what appeals to me about Ickx is bringing Falk in on the dam's sire line. The breeder really liked Fenga for being a very strong levelheaded female. The sire, Franco is a very impressive competition dog with good ability to handle stress. These are things we both look for as we have conversed about many times in the past. I really wanted to get female out of Mic vd Kine....tsk tsk and could have, but frankly I am looking hard to not letting that T litter Nachbarschaft paint me in a corner.


----------

